

Amazon Fire Phone - moonlighter
http://www.amazon.com/fire-phone

======
matznerd
This phone looks like it has some real innovations and unique design
decisions:

-3D Screen

-Gesture Control

-Surround Sound Speakers + Prime Video

-Prime Data

-Firefly

-MayDay

Here is a quick breakdown:

The 3D screen is a pretty unique feature compared to the top-of-the-line
offerings from the industry leaders. I saw a 3D screen on a phone at a party
at CES and I was impressed by the quality and useful ness compared to 3D TV.
3D makes much more sense on a smaller size screen because you add more real-
estate with the other dimension.

Another interesting feature is that the phone is designed for use with one
hand. To achieve this, it uses integrated gesture control, for example, tilt
the screen to get more information or to access menus.

The phone a scanning system called Firefly that can be activated by a button
and is able to identify products from photos (100 million items) and barcodes.
This will make the phone extra dangerous to retail stores that are already
losing sales to "showrooming".

The phone also features dual dolby digital speakers (one on each side) for
surround sound when watching horizontally. They are also providing access to
Prime Video catalog and store for unlimited pictures via their cloud services.

They are focusing on customer service and help by providing the MayDay
24/7/365 tech support for the phone. It sounds like agents can do a sort of
screen share with the phone and guide users along. This will help adoption by
people who are typically not good with operating new technologies.

The phone seems pretty cool and unique and with Amazon's ability to market it
directly to their customers, it is sure to do well.

------
sirkneeland
MayDay puts an Apple Genius Bar inside every Fire Phone. Anywhere on earth.
Apple doesn't have the human infrastructure to replicate that.

It's a good example of Amazon leveraging their strengths

------
bryanlarsen
"Great phone for reading?" If you really cared about the reading experience,
you would have put an AMOLED screen on it. AMOLED screens are far superior for
night-time reading, which is when most people do their reading.

------
conception
Doesn't seem to be up (anymore?).

~~~
conception
[http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/amazon-fire-phone-
news-f...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/amazon-fire-phone-news-
features/#!0zPQb)

Seems to have some info on it though while we wait for the page to come back
up.

------
eof
redirects to amazon.com for me.

edit: back up. 649 seems really steep.. especially with the "32GB for the same
price as other 16GB smartphones" line

